# 75 questions to ask yourself



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

*75 questions to ask yourself*



An old proverb says, “He that cannot ask cannot live”. If you want answers you have to ask questions. These are 75 questions you should ask yourself and try to answer. You can ask yourself these questions right now and over the course of your life.


1. *Why not me?*
2. *Am I nice?*
3. *Am I doing what I really want to do?*
4. *What am I grateful for?*
5. *What’s missing in my life?*
6. *Am I honest?*
7. *Do I listen to others?*
8. *Do I work hard?*
9.* Do I help others?*
10. *What do I need to change about myself?*
11. *Have I hurt others?*
12. *Do I complain?*
13. *What’s next for me?*
14.* Do I have fun?*
15. *Have I seized opportunities?*
16. *Do I care about others?*
17. *Do I spend enough time with my family?*
18. *Am I open-minded?*
19. *Have I seen enough of the world?*
20. *Do I judge others?*
21. *Do I take risks?*
22. *What is my purpose?*
23. *What is my biggest fear?*
24. *How can I conquer that fear?*
25. *Do I thank people enough?*
26. *Am I successful?*
27. *What am I ashamed of?*
28. *Do I annoy others?*
29. *What are my dreams?*
30. *Am I positive?*
31. *Am I negative?*
32. *Is there an afterlife?*
33. *Does everything happen for a reason?*
34. *What can I do to change the world?*
35. *What is the most foolish thing I’ve ever done?*
36. *Am I cheap?*
37. *Am I greedy?*
38. *Who do I love?*
39. *Who do I want to meet?*
40. *Where do I want to go?*
41. *What am I most proud of?*
42. *Do I care what others think about me?*
43. *What are my talents?*
44. *Do I utilize those talents?*
45. *What makes me happy?*
46. *What makes me sad?*
47. *What makes me angry?*
48. *Am I satisfied with my appearance? *
49. *Am I healthy?*
50. *What was the toughest time in my life?*
51. *What was the easiest time in my life?*
52. *Am I selfish?*
53. *What was the craziest thing I did?*
54. *What is the craziest thing I want to do?*
55. *Do I procrastinate?*
56. *What is my greatest regret?*
57. *What has had the greatest impact on my life?*
58. *Who has had the greatest impact on my life?*
59. *Do I stand up for myself?*
60. *Have I settled for mediocrity?*
61. *Do I hold grudges?*
62. *Do I read enough?*
63. *Do I listen to my heart?*
64. *Do I donate enough to the less fortunate?*
65. *Do I pray only when I want something?*
66. *Do I constantly dwell on the past?*
67. *Do I let other people’s negativity affect me?*
68. *Do I forgive myself?*
69. *When I help someone do I think “What’s in it for me”?*
70. *Am I aware that someone always has it worse than me?*
71. *Do I smile more than I frown?*
72. *Do I surround myself with good people?*
73. *Do I take time out for myself?* 
74. *Do I ask enough questions?*
75. *What other questions do I have?*


----------



## Drea (Apr 13, 2010)

If more people asked themselves these kinds of questions, the world would be a better place. Only when you understand yourself can you understand others.


----------



## The Chronic Liar (Dec 22, 2009)

Drea said:


> If more people asked themselves these kinds of questions, the world would be a better place. Only when you understand yourself can you understand others.


I agree. :happy:


----------



## Sanity (Jan 2, 2010)

1. *Why not me?*Cause it's life.
2. *Am I nice? No.*
3. *Am I doing what I really want to do?* Nothing.
4. *What am I grateful for? Nothing.*
5. *What’s missing in my life? Everything.*
6. *Am I honest? No.*
7. *Do I listen to others? No.*
8. *Do I work hard? No.*
9.* Do I help others? No.*
10. *What do I need to change about myself?* Everything.
11. *Have I hurt others? Yes.*
12. *Do I complain? Yes.*
13. *What’s next for me? Nothing.*
14.* Do I have fun? No.*
15. *Have I seized opportunities?* Yes.
16. *Do I care about others? No.*
17. *Do I spend enough time with my family? No.*
18. *Am I open-minded? No.*
19. *Have I seen enough of the world?* No.
20. *Do I judge others? Yes.*
21. *Do I take risks? Yes.*
22. *What is my purpose? Nothing.*
23. *What is my biggest fear? Nothing.*
24. *How can I conquer that fear? I don't know.*
25. *Do I thank people enough? No.*
26. *Am I successful? No.*
27. *What am I ashamed of? Everything.*
28. *Do I annoy others? Yes.*
29. *What are my dreams?* Don't have any.
30. *Am I positive? No.*
31. *Am I negative? Yes.*
32. *Is there an afterlife? Yes.*
33. *Does everything happen for a reason? No.*
34. *What can I do to change the world?* Nothing.
35. *What is the most foolish thing I’ve ever done?* Everyting.
36. *Am I cheap? Yes.*
37. *Am I greedy? Yes.*
38. *Who do I love? Nobody.*
39. *Who do I want to meet?* Nobody.
40. *Where do I want to go? Nowhere.*
41. *What am I most proud of? Nothing.*
42. *Do I care what others think about me? No.*
43. *What are my talents? Don't have any.*
44. *Do I utilize those talents? No.*
45. *What makes me happy? Nothing.*
46. *What makes me sad?* Life.
47. *What makes me angry?* Everything.
48. *Am I satisfied with my appearance? *No.
49. *Am I healthy?* No.
50. *What was the toughest time in my life?*
51. *What was the easiest time in my life?*
52. *Am I selfish?* Yes.
53. *What was the craziest thing I did?*
54. *What is the craziest thing I want to do?*
55. *Do I procrastinate?* Yes.
56. *What is my greatest regret?*
57. *What has had the greatest impact on my life?*
58. *Who has had the greatest impact on my life?*
59. *Do I stand up for myself?* No.
60. *Have I settled for mediocrity?* Yes.
61. *Do I hold grudges?* Yes.
62. *Do I read enough?* No.
63. *Do I listen to my heart?* No.
64. *Do I donate enough to the less fortunate?* No.
65. *Do I pray only when I want something?* Yes.
66. *Do I constantly dwell on the past?* Yes.
67. *Do I let other people’s negativity affect me?* Yes.
68. *Do I forgive myself?* No.
69. *When I help someone do I think “What’s in it for me”?* Yes.
70. *Am I aware that someone always has it worse than me?* No.
71. *Do I smile more than I frown? No.*
72. *Do I surround myself with good people?* No.
73. *Do I take time out for myself?* No.
74. *Do I ask enough questions?* No.
75. *What other questions do I have?*


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

1. *Why not me?* Because I'm not the right person for whatever is that.
2. *Am I nice? *Usually.
3. *Am I doing what I really want to do?* Yes.
4. *What am I grateful for? *Everything.
5. *What’s missing in my life? *I want a nice husband and cute babies.
6. *Am I honest? *Usually.
7. *Do I listen to others? *Yes.
8. *Do I work hard? *Not really. I'm kind of lazy right now.
9.* Do I help others? *Yes.
10. *What do I need to change about myself?* My laziness.
11. *Have I hurt others?* Of course.
12. *Do I complain? *Sometimes.
13. *What’s next for me? *Vacation to Bali with my bestfriend in the end of this year.
14.* Do I have fun? *Yes.
15. *Have I seized opportunities?* Yes.
16. *Do I care about others? *Yes.
17. *Do I spend enough time with my family?* Yes.
18. *Am I open-minded?* Moderately, yes.
19. *Have I seen enough of the world?* No.
20. *Do I judge others? *Yes.
21. *Do I take risks? *Yes.
22. *What is my purpose? *It's a secret I won't share with anyone.
23. *What is my biggest fear? *Failure.
24. *How can I conquer that fear? *Well preparation on plans and strategy.
25. *Do I thank people enough? *Yes.
26. *Am I successful?* I'm almost there.
27. *What am I ashamed of?* My faith quality.
28. *Do I annoy others? *As far as I know, nope.
29. *What are my dreams? *It's a secret I won't share with anyone.
30. *Am I positive?* Mostly.
31. *Am I negative?* Sometimes.
32. *Is there an afterlife?* Yes.
33. *Does everything happen for a reason?* Yes.
34. *What can I do to change the world?* It's a secret I won't share with anyone.
35. *What is the most foolish thing I’ve ever done?* Bring down someone that I genuinely like.
36. *Am I cheap?* No.
37. *Am I greedy? *Yes.
38. *Who do I love? *God, Prophet Muhammad, myself.
39. *Who do I want to meet?* God, Prophet Muhammad, my future husband.
40. *Where do I want to go?* Many places.
41. *What am I most proud of?* My loyalty.
42. *Do I care what others think about me?* Rarely.
43. *What are my talents?* Writing.
44. *Do I utilize those talents?* Obviously.
45. *What makes me happy?* My friends.
46. *What makes me sad?* When people gave up on me.
47. *What makes me angry?* Stupid people.
48. *Am I satisfied with my appearance? *Not really.
49. *Am I healthy?* Yes.
50. *What was the toughest time in my life?* Owh, there were so many!
51. *What was the easiest time in my life?* Current time.
52. *Am I selfish?* Yes.
53. *What was the craziest thing I did?* When I came back for my ex while he's having sex with another women.
54. *What is the craziest thing I want to do?* Bungee jumping and skydiving.
55. *Do I procrastinate?* Often.
56. *What is my greatest regret?* When I didn't stand up for myself in the past.
57. *What has had the greatest impact on my life?* My religion.
58. *Who has had the greatest impact on my life?* Prophet Muhammad.
59. *Do I stand up for myself? *Absolutely.
60. *Have I settled for mediocrity?* No.
61. *Do I hold grudges?* Rarely.
62. *Do I read enough? *Yeah.
63. *Do I listen to my heart? *Yes.
64. *Do I donate enough to the less fortunate?* Yes.
65. *Do I pray only when I want something? *No.
66. *Do I constantly dwell on the past?* Sometimes.
67. *Do I let other people’s negativity affect me?* I don't want to, but sometimes I can't stop it.
68. *Do I forgive myself?* Yes.
69. *When I help someone do I think “What’s in it for me”?* No.
70. *Am I aware that someone always has it worse than me?* Yes.
71. *Do I smile more than I frown?* Yes.
72. *Do I surround myself with good people?* Yes.
73. *Do I take time out for myself?* Yes.
74. *Do I ask enough questions?* Nope.
75. *What other questions do I have?* Where can I find him?


----------



## lantern (Feb 15, 2010)

1. *Why not me? *It will be.
2. *Am I nice? *Yes
3. *Am I doing what I really want to do? *Not yet. I'm working on it.
4. *What am I grateful for? *My family and friends, and all who have been kind to me and have asked for nothing in return.
5. *What’s missing in my life?* Fun, excitement, my soul/mindmate
6. *Am I honest? *Yes.
7. *Do I listen to others? *Yes
8. *Do I work hard? *With what I want to achieve - then pretty much yes. With my current work - No.
9.* Do I help others? *As much as I can.
10. *What do I need to change about myself? *To live in the moment more.
11. *Have I hurt others? *I think so, but they hurt me more first.
12. *Do I complain? *Rarely.
13. *What’s next for me? *Finding out my purpose in life.
14.* Do I have fun? *As much as I can, but not as much as I want to.
15. *Have I seized opportunities? *Most times.
16. *Do I care about others? *Yes
17. *Do I spend enough time with my family? *Yes
18. *Am I open-minded? *Yes, I like to think so.
19. *Have I seen enough of the world? *No
20. *Do I judge others? *Too much of a loaded question - I'd like to say No but it happens - I judge people and sense how good they as a person, not in badness.
21. *Do I take risks? *Yes, but not enough.
22. *What is my purpose? *I'm on that journey now.
23. *What is my biggest fear? *Demotivation and losing my determination.
24. *How can I conquer that fear? *To keep moving forward and not give up.
25. *Do I thank people enough? *Yes
26. *Am I successful?* Not yet.
27. *What am I ashamed of? *Nothing.
28. *Do I annoy others? *I don't think so.
29. *What are my dreams? *To help make the world a better place, to meet the man who I'll spend the rest of my life with.
30. *Am I positive? *Yes
31. *Am I negative? *Rarely
32. *Is there an afterlife? *Yes
33. *Does everything happen for a reason? *Yes
34. *What can I do to change the world? *Help people open their eyes and wake up and make changes.
35. *What is the most foolish thing I’ve ever done? *Nothing
36. *Am I cheap? *No
37. *Am I greedy? *No
38. *Who do I love? *A lot of people in my life, who matter to me.
39. *Who do I want to meet? *Amazing people.
40. *Where do I want to go? *So many places....
41. *What am I most proud of? *My determination.
42. *Do I care what others think about me?* Only those who I care about.
43. *What are my talents?* Empathy, Understanding people.
44. *Do I utilize those talents? *Yes
45. *What makes me happy? *Kindness
46. *What makes me sad? *Unkindness
47. *What makes me angry? *Selfishness
48. *Am I satisfied with my appearance? *Pretty much, am going to live in this face and body for a long time - why not learn to like it?
49. *Am I healthy? *Yes
50. *What was the toughest time in my life? *My mid-20s
51. *What was the easiest time in my life? *Student days
52. *Am I selfish? *I don't think so.
53. *What was the craziest thing I did? *That's private.
54. *What is the craziest thing I want to do?* Ask a man out that I really like.
55. *Do I procrastinate? *No
56. *What is my greatest regret? *Don't have one.
57. *What has had the greatest impact on my life? *My health which got quite bad at one point.
58. *Who has had the greatest impact on my life?* Not just one person, a handful of people.
59. *Do I stand up for myself? *Yes
60. *Have I settled for mediocrity? *It's happened in the past, but not anymore.
61. *Do I hold grudges? *No
62. *Do I read enough? *Yes
63. *Do I listen to my heart? *Yes
64. *Do I donate enough to the less fortunate?* Not now but I will.
65. *Do I pray only when I want something? *No
66. *Do I constantly dwell on the past? *Sometimes, it's becoming less and less now.
67. *Do I let other people’s negativity affect me? *I try not to, I can't help but challenge their negativity.
68. *Do I forgive myself? *Yes
69. *When I help someone do I think “What’s in it for me”? *No
70. *Am I aware that someone always has it worse than me? *Yes
71. *Do I smile more than I frown? *Yes
72. *Do I surround myself with good people?* Yes, as much as I can.
73. *Do I take time out for myself?* Yes
74. *Do I ask enough questions? *Yes
75. *What other questions do I have?* Is this what I really want? Are these my true passions? 

I've actually asked myself all of these questions before...currently....


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

omg, RighteousRob, I am a new fan of your name,
I'ma gonna do this later,
When I'm not online,
Thanks for the questions, I've probably done most of them already in my own little way but I love introspection.
:happy:


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

1. *Why not me?* (assuming why am I not afflicted by x negative problem) Luck, genetics, my cautious nature, my intelligence, etc
2. *Am I nice?* Most of the time to most people. 
3. *Am I doing what I really want to do?* Yes. I am doing as I wish even though the world around me might not approve.
4. *What am I grateful for?* Being alive, being intelligent, being healthy, and knowing good people
5. *What’s missing in my life?* Love and a partner.
6. *Am I honest? When it is convenient, yes I am.*
7. *Do I listen to others? If what they are saying is interesting and/or important then yes I do.*
8. *Do I work hard? Only when I am genuinely interested.*
9.* Do I help others?* When it isn't too much of a hassle.
10. *What do I need to change about myself? My attitude towards people... maybe.*
11. *Have I hurt others? Yes, many times and in many different ways.*
12. *Do I complain? Yes but I rarely complain about things unworthy of complaint.*
13. *What’s next for me? Nobody knows.*
14.* Do I have fun? Most of the time I do have fun.*
15. *Have I seized opportunities? I have occasionally.*
16. *Do I care about others? On an emotional level I only care about a select few.*
17. *Do I spend enough time with my family? Yes. If I had to spend any more time with them I'd off myself.*
18. *Am I open-minded? Very but not so much that my brain falls out.*
19. *Have I seen enough of the world? No. That is impossible in a human lifetime.*
20. *Do I judge others? Yes.*
21. *Do I take risks? Rarely but I have in the past and will in the future.*
22. *What is my purpose? To gather knowledge and to understand the world around me.*
23. *What is my biggest fear? Being in a situation in which I don't know what to do.*
24. *How can I conquer that fear? By forcing myself to try.*
25. *Do I thank people enough? Yes. In fact I think that people thank others too much.*
26. *Am I successful? Not by society's standards but I don't care.*
27. *What am I ashamed of? Nothing. If others want to judge me they are free to do so.*
28. *Do I annoy others? I probably do.*
29. *What are my dreams? To always be free to think and do as I wish, within reason.*
30. *Am I positive? Most of the time, yes.*
31. *Am I negative? Not really, I try to avoid negative thoughts.*
32. *Is there an afterlife? No.*
33. *Does everything happen for a reason? If you are trying to imply divine intervention or fate/destiny then "no".*
34. *What can I do to change the world? Within my lifetime? I can educate others to think outside the box and dare to defy what society expects of them.*
35. *What is the most foolish thing I’ve ever done? I tried to change myself to be accepted by others. This was during my early teenage years.*
36. *Am I cheap? Well I don't waste money on pointless shit but if I do buy something I am willing to pay more for quality and for locally produced merchandise.*
37. *Am I greedy? No.*
38. *Who do I love? Myself, my parents...*
39. *Who do I want to meet? Great philosophers and scientists of the past and present.*
40. *Where do I want to go? Somewhere where I will be completely free.*
41. *What am I most proud of? My independence of thought, my intelligence, and my abilities.*
42. *Do I care what others think about me? No. I am who I am. If I make you feel uncomfortable that's too bad.*
43. *What are my talents? Observation (of people), analysis of situations and abstract ideas, being objective and rational.*
44. *Do I utilize those talents? I use them in my daily life and for my own entertainment.*
45. *What makes me happy?* Minimal responsibility, freethought, and being loved.
46. *What makes me sad? Being alone too often.*
47. *What makes me angry? School system, injustice, thought control, stupid people, people who don't value freethought, and religious fundamentalism.*
48. *Am I satisfied with my appearance? Yes although I can't wait for my acne to go away...*
49. *Am I healthy? Healthy? Yes. In good shape? Nope. *
50. *What was the toughest time in my life? 17-19 college.*
51. *What was the easiest time in my life? 16-19 last year of high-school and college.*
52. *Am I selfish? Yes. It is necessary to be selfish sometimes.*
53. *What was the craziest thing I did? Driving away a woman that I liked... in a very cruel manner.*
54. *What is the craziest thing I want to do? Enter a warzone for a few days.*
55. *Do I procrastinate? Yes. I am procrastinating right now.*
56. *What is my greatest regret? I don't preoccupy myself with regrets.*
57. *What has had the greatest impact on my life? My individuality and view of the world.*
58. *Who has had the greatest impact on my life? I call them "the three". I won't go into any details.*
59. *Do I stand up for myself? When it is necessary.*
60. *Have I settled for mediocrity? Not by my standards but I'm certain people think I have. I am always being told how much more I could achieve.*
61. *Do I hold grudges? No.*
62. *Do I read enough? Yes.*
63. *Do I listen to my heart? When it makes sense (read: rarely)*
64. *Do I donate enough to the less fortunate? No I don't.*
65. *Do I pray only when I want something? Prayer is a pointless activity.*
66. *Do I constantly dwell on the past? No.*
67. *Do I let other people’s negativity affect me? It depends on who they are. *
68. *Do I forgive myself? Assuming I even need to do that... yes.*
69. *When I help someone do I think “What’s in it for me”? No I don't.*
70. *Am I aware that someone always has it worse than me? Yes.*
71. *Do I smile more than I frown? No but that isn't because I am unhappy.*
72. *Do I surround myself with good people? Yes, only premium quality humans.*
73. *Do I take time out for myself? Yes. Too much in fact.* 
74. *Do I ask enough questions? Yes.*

Well that was... interesting. roud:


----------



## StephAnne04 (Oct 19, 2009)

Very interesting. Gave me something to chew on.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

1. *Why not me?* Cant always win
2. *Am I nice?* I try and succeed most times. 
3. *Am I doing what I really want to do?* Being Lazy? Yep.
4. *What am I grateful for? *Living despite it all.
5. *What’s missing in my life?* Independence, Sense of freedom.
6. *Am I honest?* Nope.
7. *Do I listen to others?* I try and fail most times.
8. *Do I work hard?* :laughing:
9.* Do I help others?* Sometimes.
10. *What do I need to change about myself?* Do Work Son!
11. *Have I hurt others?* yea:sad:
12. *Do I complain?* Sometimes.
13. *What’s next for me?* Better days. 
14.* Do I have fun?* In my own way.
15. *Have I seized opportunities?* Hardly
16. *Do I care about others?* Yes.
17. *Do I spend enough time with my family?* Yes. _Enough._
18. *Am I open-minded?* More than most people I know.
19. *Have I seen enough of the world?* Not at all.
20. *Do I judge others?* Only if they upset me.
21. *Do I take risks?* Sometimes
22. *What is my purpose?* I don't know
23. *What is my biggest fear?* A painful death.
24. *How can I conquer that fear?* Not much I can do.
25. *Do I thank people enough?* I could do some more thanking.
26. *Am I successful?* I'm in arrested development.
27. *What am I ashamed of?* Not speaking up when I should.
28. *Do I annoy others?* Yep.
29. *What are my dreams?* To be content with my life.
30. *Am I positive?* Yes
31. *Am I negative?* Yes
32. *Is there an afterlife?* I hope so. And a good one at that.
33. *Does everything happen for a reason?* I don't really see how it would. 
34. *What can I do to change the world?* I don't know if I can.
35. *What is the most foolish thing I’ve ever done?* Said something I didn't mean.
36. *Am I cheap?* Sure.
37. *Am I greedy?* possessive. Not greedy.
38. *Who do I love?* Humanity
39. *Who do I want to meet?* My supposed soul mate.
40. *Where do I want to go?* New york
41. *What am I most proud of?* My uniqueness
42. *Do I care what others think about me?* yep.
43. *What are my talents?* Optimism. It takes practice.
44. *Do I utilize those talents?* Meh.
45. *What makes me happy?* Music.
46. *What makes me sad?* Some people
47. *What makes me angry?* Some people.
48. *Am I satisfied with my appearance? *I could be healthier.
49. *Am I healthy?* Nope
50. *What was the toughest time in my life?* Now. And school.
51. *What was the easiest time in my life?* preschool
52. *Am I selfish?* Yep
53. *What was the craziest thing I did?* Cut my brothers eyelashes when I was five. long story.
54. *What is the craziest thing I want to do?* Be the life of the party.
55. *Do I procrastinate?* Yep
56. *What is my greatest regret?* Not speaking when I should have.
57. *What has had the greatest impact on my life?* Childhood events that have scarred me.
58. *Who has had the greatest impact on my life?* My family.
59. *Do I stand up for myself?* Not as much as I should.
60. *Have I settled for mediocrity?* I might have.
61. *Do I hold grudges?* Not for long.
62. *Do I read enough?* Not really
63. *Do I listen to my heart?* Too much.
64. *Do I donate enough to the less fortunate?* No.
65. *Do I pray only when I want something?* I don't pray
66. *Do I constantly dwell on the past?* yeah.
67. *Do I let other people’s negativity affect me?* Yep
68. *Do I forgive myself?* No
69. *When I help someone do I think “What’s in it for me”?* It pops up in my head, but its not my motivation
70. *Am I aware that someone always has it worse than me?* Yes.
71. *Do I smile more than I frown? *I think so.
72. *Do I surround myself with good people?* pretty much.
73. *Do I take time out for myself?* All the time.
74. *Do I ask enough questions?* No.
75. *What other questions do I have?* Not right now.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

1. *Why not me? *Because I am just one in _6,692,030,277_
2. *Am I nice?* idk, this isn't for me to answer I try, but I'm biased.
3. *Am I doing what I really want to do?* nope, not at all
4. *What am I grateful for?* I guess it would have to be that one day I will die. 
5. *What’s missing in my life? *Solace
6. *Am I honest?* depends
7. *Do I listen to others?* yes, probably more than I should. (I don't take orders, do what they say, unless it's a coincidence)
8. *Do I work hard? *Usually
9.* Do I help others?* As much as possible
10. *What do I need to change about myself?* idk, I guess I could say I need to talk more, open up, and be myself more, but I would prefer a third party opinion.
11. *Have I hurt others? *Probably
12. *Do I complain? *I try not to
13. *What’s next for me? *Life hopefully.
14.* Do I have fun? *Not fully.
15. *Have I seized opportunities?* eh
16. *Do I care about others? *yup
17. *Do I spend enough time with my family?* yes, no. yes I'm around them but I don't _spend_ time with them, on the other hand I spend too much time with them for my own good.
18. *Am I open-minded?* Unbelievably so.
19. *Have I seen enough of the world?* Nope, I've seen a lot of ground but the world is much more than dirt and tress,
20. *Do I judge others?* I try not, but I'm sure it happens.
21. *Do I take risks? *When I'll probably win. 75+%
22. *What is my purpose? *To live, laugh, help other people, love, explore and create stuff.
23. *What is my biggest fear? *that I will live my life in a routine that blurs time till one day I wake up a old man, alone, without leaving any visible mark on world at all.
24. *How can I conquer that fear? *By living true to my purpose in life
25. *Do I thank people enough?* Yup
26. *Am I successful? *It's subjective, but imo no.
27. *What am I ashamed of? *The fact that I have never cuddled, spent true quality time with a girl, had truly deep connection in years, my ticks that I've developed from being alone so much, that I generally hide my true self and that I know how to fix this but for some psychological hang up I just keep spinning my wheels.
28. *Do I annoy others? *Probably
29. *What are my dreams? *To be an adventurer, a wildly successful photographer/writer/journalist and a great husband and father. 
30. *Am I positive? *yeah
31. *Am I negative? *yeah, I see the glass half empty and thank god I still have a half a glass to work with.
32. *Is there an afterlife? *Idk, It would be nice if their was, I believe in God, but I find the thought of nothing comforting.
33. *Does everything happen for a reason? *nope, it all just works out because there is no reason for it not too.
34. *What can I do to change the world?* Follow what I believe my purpose to be, become a teacher, a youth leader and instill ideals and values I believe in to the next generation
35. *What is the most foolish thing I’ve ever done? *idk
36. *Am I cheap? *I can be.
37. *Am I greedy? *I can be.
38. *Who do I love?* Like truly love?, no one :sad:
39. *Who do I want to meet?* Josh gates, Les Stroud, Josh Grider, and the one I will truly love.
40. *Where do I want to go? *To every shit hole of the world, to see whats there and tell people of the stories and adventures that took place there.
41. *What am I most proud of? *My accomplishments, Eagle scout, 4.0gpa, generally being good at everything I turn my hand to.
42. *Do I care what others think about me? *Yes, but I know there are people that just don't matter
43. *What are my talents? *idk, I haven't found one thing that stands above the rest.
44. *Do I utilize those talents? *I would if I knew them.
45. *What makes me happy? *Living on the edge, People, When I get text from someone out of the blue, People when they make effort to get know me, Just being around someone, knowing someone that enjoys being around me, Exploring things, The woods, The night, And the last three things combined with people.
46. *What makes me sad?* My parents
47. *What makes me angry? *Small meaningless things when they build up.
48. *Am I satisfied with my appearance? *Sort of I still want a bikini bod tho
49. *Am I healthy? *Physically yes.
50. *What was the toughest time in my life?* So far, a few years back
51. *What was the easiest time in my life?* idk, so far maybe when I was 11/12ish
52. *Am I selfish? *Everyone is selfish, it's in our nature to be selfish, no one can truly do something without expecting something good in return, unless it is out of spite or hatred.
53. *What was the craziest thing I did? *So far, free climb into a climbing tower at 2 am in 20 degree weather
54. *What is the craziest thing I want to do?* The craziest thing you can think of that has a high probability of me coming out alive.
55. *Do I procrastinate?* yes, doing it right now
56. *What is my greatest regret? *That I missed out on young love.
57. *What has had the greatest impact on my life? *Camping and boy scouts
58. *Who has had the greatest impact on my life? *My parents
59. *Do I stand up for myself?* Nope, too lazy, I try to be nice and build a reputation where it takes care of it self, people know who I am and what I do, challenge it and you look like a fool
60. *Have I settled for mediocrity? *yes, no.
61. *Do I hold grudges? *not really, but if you really, really piss me off for no reason and I don't consider you a friend, I don't go out of my way to help you, I'm not as nice to you, but I'm not mean either.
62. *Do I read enough? *yup, I love books and reading.
63. *Do I listen to my heart? *yeah, too bad I don't understand what it says, except happy/sad :/.
64. *Do I donate enough to the less fortunate? *yeah, probably not.
65. *Do I pray only when I want something? *no, I pray only when I have something, or I'm really sad. When things are good I belive in god, when they go bad I blame myself.
66. *Do I constantly dwell on the past? *I try not too.
67. *Do I let other people’s negativity affect me?* idk
68. *Do I forgive myself? *not fully.
69. *When I help someone do I think “What’s in it for me”?* yup, then I ask will it hurt me in a major way? and go ahead do it.
70. *Am I aware that someone always has it worse than me?* Yup, but I think everyone's hell is about the same, its a subjective feeling.
71. *Do I smile more than I frown? *yup, but then again I don't know how to frown. I'm mostly stoic or a big smile.
72. *Do I surround myself with good people? *good is subjective, I surround myself with people I like, and could probably trust.
73. *Do I take time out for myself?* I don't know, I do nothing by myself a lot if that counts.
74. *Do I ask enough questions? *out loud probably not, in my head yes.
75. *What other questions do I have? *my life.


----------



## Allegorist (Mar 28, 2010)

1. *Why not me?* I just can't get it right.
2. *Am I nice?* Too nice. 
3. *Am I doing what I really want to do?* Sometimes. I'll have have tiny regrets of not doing those small tasks.
4. *What am I grateful for?* My surroundings.
5. *What’s missing in my life?* Everything is there for me. I just have to grasp it. 
6. *Am I honest?* Not enough.
7. *Do I listen to others?* Yes, maybe too much.
8. *Do I work hard?* Not enough.
9.* Do I help others?* Yes, but most of the times it's not worth it. 
10. *What do I need to change about myself?* My self-esteem, my perspective on many things and breaking my shell.
11. *Have I hurt others?* Yes.
12. *Do I complain?* Yes.
13. *What’s next for me?* What isn't next for me?
14.* Do I have fun?* Always. 
15. *Have I seized opportunities?* Sometimes. 
16. *Do I care about others?* Not all, but yes. 
17. *Do I spend enough time with my family?* No.
18. *Am I open-minded?* I'm in the middle but slightly leaning to close minded. 
19. *Have I seen enough of the world?* Never.
20. *Do I judge others?* Of course.
21. *Do I take risks?* Not enough.
22. *What is my purpose?* What is my purpose?
23. *What is my biggest fear?* Failing even if it's needed in life. 
24. *How can I conquer that fear?* By failing. 
25. *Do I thank people enough?* No.
26. *Am I successful?* No.
27. *What am I ashamed of?* I'm ashamed of my innocence and my ability to adapt. 
28. *Do I annoy others?* Yes, I always do. 
29. *What are my dreams?* I have so many dreams. 
30. *Am I positive?* Too positive.
31. *Am I negative?* I would love to feel sad again. I feel like a robot of not expressing every emotion.
32. *Is there an afterlife?* I don't know and I'll probably never know. 
33. *Does everything happen for a reason?* No.
34. *What can I do to change the world?* Make a small impact. 
35. *What is the most foolish thing I’ve ever done?* Pretending, lying and stealing.
36. *Am I cheap?* In a way, yes.
37. *Am I greedy?* Of course.
38. *Who do I love?* I love my family. 
39. *Who do I want to meet?* People. 
40. *Where do I want to go?* Back to Iowa. Back to home. 
41. *What am I most proud of?* My small accomplishments. 
42. *Do I care what others think about me?* Yes, but I shouldn't most of the time. 
43. *What are my talents?* I have none so far. 
44. *Do I utilize those talents?* No.
45. *What makes me happy?* Lots of things.
46. *What makes me sad?* Death.
47. *What makes me angry?* Myself. 
48. *Am I satisfied with my appearance? *Yes, but many people don't.
49. *Am I healthy?* Underweight, but happy.
50. *What was the toughest time in my life?* I don't think I experienced it yet. 
51. *What was the easiest time in my life?* I don't know.
52. *Am I selfish?* Of course.
53. *What was the craziest thing I did?* Lying for stupid reasons. 
54. *What is the craziest thing I want to do?* To stand up for myself. I think it's pretty crazy.
55. *Do I procrastinate?* Hell yes.
56. *What is my greatest regret?* I don't have any huge regrets. Only small ones. 
57. *What has had the greatest impact on my life?* My surroundings. 
58. *Who has had the greatest impact on my life?* Myself, my friends, my family, my teachers.
59. *Do I stand up for myself?* Never, I need to.
60. *Have I settled for mediocrity?* Yes.
61. *Do I hold grudges?* No.
62. *Do I read enough?* No. 
63. *Do I listen to my heart?* Yes.
64. *Do I donate enough to the less fortunate?* There's never enough.
65. *Do I pray only when I want something?* I don't pray. 
66. *Do I constantly dwell on the past?* Always. 
67. *Do I let other people’s negativity affect me?* Why should I?
68. *Do I forgive myself?* No.
69. *When I help someone do I think “What’s in it for me”?* Yes, regarding of how selfish I am.
70. *Am I aware that someone always has it worse than me?* No, I need to.
71. *Do I smile more than I frown?* Yes.
72. *Do I surround myself with good people?* Sure.
73. *Do I take time out for myself?* Yes.
74. *Do I ask enough questions?* There will always be questions for me.
75. *What other questions do I have? *Why can't I breathe? Why can't I exhale?


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

1. *Why not me?* Because there are most likely people who need whatever I am getting a lot more than I do.
2. *Am I nice?* I think so.
3. *Am I doing what I really want to do?* Not really, but it is on the path to doing what I really want to do.
4. *What am I grateful for?* My friends, my family, Judo, and all of the things I own.
5. *What’s missing in my life? *I feel like a S.O. is missing from my life.
6. *Am I honest? *Not often enough.
7. *Do I listen to others?* Yes.
8. *Do I work hard?* Most of the time.
9.* Do I help others? *Sometimes. I should probably help more people.
10. *What do I need to change about myself? *I need to procrastinate less.
11. *Have I hurt others? *Yes. Too many times.
12. *Do I complain? *Yes.
13. *What’s next for me?* Not sure.
14.* Do I have fun?* Not always. But when I have the choice I certainly try.
15. *Have I seized opportunities?* Not enough, but yes.
16. *Do I care about others?* Very definitely yes.
17. *Do I spend enough time with my family?* I think so.
18. *Am I open-minded?* I always try to be, but sometimes I fail.
19. *Have I seen enough of the world? *I want to see more. So, no.
20. *Do I judge others? *Sometimes.
21. *Do I take risks?* Sometimes.
22. *What is my purpose?* To be humorous and help make other peoples' lives better with comedy.
23. *What is my biggest fear?* Rejection.
24. *How can I conquer that fear?* By facing the possibility of it more often.
25. *Do I thank people enough?* I think so.
26. *Am I successful?* In some things. In others I am hilariously unsuccessful.
27. *What am I ashamed of?* My lies.
28. *Do I annoy others?* Probably.
29. *What are my dreams?* To be a lead research physicist working on something that can help people in an important way.
30. *Am I positive?* Not always, but I try. 
31. *Am I negative?* Sometimes.
32. *Is there an afterlife?* I believe that there is a place that souls go in between their separate lives.
33. *Does everything happen for a reason?* No.
34. *What can I do to change the world?* Dunno. But I certainly try to make it a happier place whenever I can.
35. *What is the most foolish thing I’ve ever done?* Probably making one of my first posts here. I knew I was looking for a specific answer, I knew I wouldn't get it, and I didn't get it.
36. *Am I cheap?* On some things. Others I really don't want to skimp out on.
37. *Am I greedy?* Mildly.
38. *Who do I love?* Friends, family, and someone that will remain nameless on this site unless I get express permission from her.
39. *Who do I want to meet?* Bruce Campbell.
40. *Where do I want to go?* Wherever my friends are.
41. *What am I most proud of?* My personal growth in the last two months.
42. *Do I care what others think about me?* Yes.
43. *What are my talents?* I am talented at Judo, I think. Other than that, I'm not really that talented.
44. *Do I utilize those talents?* Yes.
45. *What makes me happy?* Reading, Judo, listening to music, being around people, being alone.
46. *What makes me sad?* Being lonely.
47. *What makes me angry?* Ignorance.
48. *Am I satisfied with my appearance?* I hate how my hair looks. Other than that, yeah.
49. *Am I healthy?* I eat too much junk food, but yeah, mostly.
50. *What was the toughest time in my life?* I feel like I'm going through it right now. I am having a lot of trouble with school right now.
51. *What was the easiest time in my life?* Probably the first 8 years of my life.
52. *Am I selfish? *I can be self-centered from time to time, but I don't think I'm selfish.
53. *What was the craziest thing I did?* Dunno.
54. *What is the craziest thing I want to do?* I also don't know.
55. *Do I procrastinate?* Wayyyyyy too much.
56. *What is my greatest regret?* Sending a certain email.
57. *What has had the greatest impact on my life?* Of any one event in my life, I think joining this site has had the greatest impact on me.
58. *Who has had the greatest impact on my life?* Other than my parents? Probably the girl I now consider a sister.
59. *Do I stand up for myself?* Usually.
60. *Have I settled for mediocrity? *Too often.
61. *Do I hold grudges?* A couple, but I try not to in general.
62. *Do I read enough?* No.
63. *Do I listen to my heart? *Yes.
64. *Do I donate enough to the less fortunate?* No.
65. *Do I pray only when I want something? *No.
66. *Do I constantly dwell on the past?* Yes.
67. *Do I let other people’s negativity affect me? *Yes.
68. *Do I forgive myself? *Not really.
69. *When I help someone do I think “What’s in it for me”?* Nope.
70. *Am I aware that someone always has it worse than me? *Yes.
71. *Do I smile more than I frown?* Yes.
72. *Do I surround myself with good people? *Definitely.
73. *Do I take time out for myself?* Yes. 
74. *Do I ask enough questions?* No.
75. *What other questions do I have?* None, really.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

*1. Why not me?*B=Just because. 
*2. Am I nice?* No. "Nice" is such a bland thing to be. 
*3. Am I doing what I really want to do?* Yes. 
*4. What am I grateful for?* Everything!
*5. What’s missing in my life?* A reason to miss something for?
*6. Am I honest?* Yeah, unless I think the truth will hurt you (And I care =P)
*7. Do I listen to others?* I love to listen due to my curiosityyy
*8. Do I work hard?* Yes. 
*9. Do I help others?* Yes, because it makes me feel good. I am "altruistic" for purely selfish reasons =P*
10. What do I need to change about myself?* Nothing, I am me. 
*11. Have I hurt others?* I hope not, but perhaps. 
*12. Do I complain?* Yep. But not as much as many. 
*13. What’s next for me?* Tomorrow
*14. Do I have fun?* A little too much?!
*15. Have I seized opportunities?* Some. 
*16. Do I care about others?* Yes.*
17. Do I spend enough time with my family?* Of course, I love them
*18. Am I open-minded?* That depends. What do you believe? =P
*19. Have I seen enough of the world?* I will _never_ have seen enough of the world
*20. Do I judge others?* Yes. But like Dickens said "It was a wretched life, but God forbid that anyone be hard upon it, or anything that is not coldly and deliberately wrong."
*21. Do I take risks?* Yes. *
22. What is my purpose?* It changes from day to day. My current aim is to be the best person I can be. 
*23. What is my biggest fear?* Disappointing myself. 
*24. How can I conquer that fear?* But not being fearful 
*25. Do I thank people enough?* No
*26. Am I successful?* Sure, whatever! No, not really. But I will be. 
*27. What am I ashamed of?* Nothing.
*28. Do I annoy others?* Yeah, especially when I've had fucking caffeine. 
*29. What are my dreams?* To inspire and relieve people of their boredom!
*30. Am I positive?* Yes
*31. Am I negative?* Yes
*32. Is there an afterlife?* No. Hence "dead". "Not alive". =P
*33. Does everything happen for a reason?* Everything happens because it happens. 
*34. What can I do to change the world?* Whatever I want to do
*35. What is the most foolish thing I’ve ever done?* I don't see anything as foolish. Everything I've done was right at the time I did it. 
*36. Am I cheap?* No
*37. Am I greedy?* I'm not sure; probably.
*38. Who do I love?* Everyone!
*39. Who do I want to meet?* Everyone!
*40. Where do I want to go?* Everywhere!
*41. What am I most proud of?* Um. Err. Existing. Yes. 
*42. Do I care what others think about me?* Yes, a huge amount. 
*43. What are my talents?* Playing, learning and writing music! And being a sarcastic bitch. 
*44. Do I utilize those talents?* Not sure about the first one, but definitely the latter. 
*45. What makes me happy?* Clouds. Yoghurt. Clothing. People. Music. Insects. Architecture. Everything beautiful ^_^*
46. What makes me sad?* People who get angry over little things. They must be so unhappy. And also, that one day I'll be a rotten pile of flesh. 
*47. What makes me angry?* Intolerance. Large amounts of prejudice. A lack of optimism. People who let things keep them down. *
48. Am I satisfied with my appearance? * Do I really have a choice? 
*49. Am I healthy?* Not really*
50. What was the toughest time in my life?* Who knows. Most of it has been tough and wonderful. 
*51. What was the easiest time in my life?* When I was an oblivious child set on succeeding at everything!*
52. Am I selfish?* Yes, but so is everyone else. 
*53. What was the craziest thing I did?* Probably telling my english teacher that yes, I skipped class, no, I don't care, yes, I'll probably do it again because school isn't relevant. Sorry. 
*54. What is the craziest thing I want to do?* Manage to live up to my own expectations!
*55. Do I procrastinate?* Yep*
56. What is my greatest regret?* I don't regret anything because I like who I am today so everything has been a positive influence?! Blah. You know what I mean. Why bother regretting anything. 
*57. What has had the greatest impact on my life?* Life*
58. Who has had the greatest impact on my life?* Me. 
*59. Do I stand up for myself?* Yes*
60. Have I settled for mediocrity?* LOL, no. 
*61. Do I hold grudges?* No
*62. Do I read enough?* No*
63. Do I listen to my heart?* All too much, it's a fucking dictator! xD =P
*64. Do I donate enough to the less fortunate?* I don't donate anything. Come on, I work at KFC and I'm a selfish 17 year old. =P *
65. Do I pray only when I want something?* No, I don't talk at a "God" because I don't think "God" is anything more than a concept. *
66. Do I constantly dwell on the past?* Yes, I wish I didn't and I try not to but, you know... 
*67. Do I let other people’s negativity affect me?* Yes, it makes me angry. 
*68. Do I forgive myself?* I don't have to forgive myself for anything =P
*69. When I help someone do I think “What’s in it for me”?* . I help people because it makes me feel good that they feel good. So maybe I help them for purely selfish reasons. Who cares. They're helped, and they know I care. *
70. Am I aware that someone always has it worse than me?* Pfft. "Worse". Who knows how "good" or "bad" anyones got it? 
*71. Do I smile more than I frown?* Yes. *
72. Do I surround myself with good people?* I surround myself with people. 
*73. Do I take time out for myself? * Yeah. 
*74. Do I ask enough questions?* Yes. 
*75. What other questions do I have?* Will there ever be enough time to ask all of my questions?


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

ISTJ's are honest and work hard. Why would I ask myself that?


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

I can't complete this for some reason. man am i lazy.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

I find the responses that individuals gave pretty interesting. I think it's pretty obvious just from the answers to question 1 which people are Feelers and which are Thinkers. Made me giggle a little.


----------

